# Russian Agents Took Out Arafat W/ Polonium?



## JBS (Jul 6, 2012)

Russians sure love the hell out of some Polonium, don't they?

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/07/04/world/meast/switzerland-arafat-polonium/index.html



> *(CNN)* -- The widow of Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat said Wednesday she wants his body exhumed to find out whether he was poisoned after tests showed high levels of a radioactive substance on some of his personal belongings.  Suha Arafat told CNN she is requesting the body be exhumed "to make sure 100% of the existence of polonium."  A Swiss doctor said Wednesday they found high levels of toxic polonium-210 on some of Arafat's belongings, though it does not mean he suffered radiation poisoning.
> 
> "We have evidence there is too much polonium, but we also have hints from the medical records that this may not be the case," said Francois Bochud, director of the Institut de Radiophysique in Lausanne, Switzerland. "The only way to resolve this anomaly would be by testing the body."


 
This affinity for Polonium 210 most recently made international headlines when a former KGB agent critical of Vladimir Putin- Alexander Litvinenko was allegedly assassinated by Russian hitmen on British soil.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...dow-is-still-waiting-for-answers-7685291.html


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2012)

Well if it works.


----------



## TH15 (Jul 6, 2012)

Why would the Russians have wanted to kill Arafat?


----------



## IT101 (Jul 6, 2012)

TH15 said:


> Why would the Russians have wanted to kill Arafat?


Conspiracy theory: Kill Arafat using the same method as former agent Alexander Litvinenko, then let the evidence point towards the Russians.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope hope Arafat was poisoned, I don't care who did it.  I hope it was slow and painful.


----------



## AWP (Jul 6, 2012)

What the hell was someone doing testing Arafat's personal belongings, for raditation or otherwise, 8 YEARS after the fact?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 6, 2012)

I like what some other person said on another forum.



> Aged gay who died of AIDS ... This does not correspond to the image of the national leader and freedom fighter.
> "Killed by the enemies" sounds better. "Poisoned by the enemies" much better.
> Poisoned with polonium... it is quite cool, but something like this already was in the news, so it is not original.
> 
> How about this headline: "The latest researches show that Arafat was poisoned by the *Higgs boson*, which was found in his toothpick"?


 
It was also believe arafat would let kids ride his pogo stick.    IMHO, it does not matter how he made the journey to Hell, it is that he made it.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2012)

> _How about this headline: "The latest researches show that Arafat was poisoned by the _*Higgs boson*_, which was found in his toothpick"?_


 
Thankfully my toothpicks are Higgs Boson free.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 6, 2012)

Was it in his sushi???


----------



## QC (Jul 7, 2012)

Polonium, Higgs Boson...no matter.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> What the hell was someone doing testing Arafat's personal belongings, for raditation or otherwise, 8 YEARS after the fact?


 
We need to be testing his DNA for HIV...


----------

